# Arcade Score Reset - Yes or No



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Is it time to reset the arcade scores to give everyone a fair crack?

I'm sick of holding the vast majority of the high scores. A lot of them were from testing the games on the first install. A lot are from my girlfriend who plays the arcade to death under my username.

I'm putting this to the vote for a week.


Should we reset? Yes or No?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

aye, if only to get rid of some of the assmonkeys in the top 10 scores who leave abusive comments. haven't checked recently, but i'm sure there's still some there.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Can't you just delete yours... I'm not too sure I can redo all of mine.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I know where Jezlad is coming from, because I have heard of people cheating the games and exploiting bugs to get high scores.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Meh. I'm a relative newbie here, and still managed to get a #1 high score. But yeah, I'd say let's go for it and restart.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

yes purge the high scores as the inqusition would purge a suspect...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think an annual or twice-yearly highscore purge would be a good thing, it'll increase activity on the arcade as people scramble to get the new high score.

Also, please get us Joust.
Joust rocked


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah i think that a reset every 6 months/ year would be a good idea... Also, i think maybe a post-count limit of something like 10 would help stop people joining just to play games... Then again, might just make more spam...

As a side note, My friends dad has the second highest score on Joust in the world on Xbox live... beaten only by the guy who made it!

I agree that Joust would be awesome for competing... might be weird with Pc controls though...


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds neat.


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

We want a reset!

Rable rable rable!

I know I've gotten come higher scores, but I'd like to be able to have a chance...


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

yup we should *lights a heavy Flamer and hands it to jezlad* purge it with fire brother!


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

*Rousing chant* Purge! Purge! Purge! Purge!


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

We want a reset!
yes yes yes!!!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

What is Joust btw?

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd say do but keep the old ones on the same part just allow new high scores to come up.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like a good idea, but you will have to ban your missus!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I havnt been on the arcade for a while. Reste would give me a chance to get a couple of high scores for an hour :biggrin:


----------



## retardonice (Jan 1, 2008)

*Vote Yes For Restart*

Wooh Theres An Arcade, Wow Seriously Am Gonna Play It Now


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm the only one who has vocally disagreed with resetting the scores.

Guess I'll have to practice a bit more so that I can retake the few high scores that I do have. (I'm agreeing to the reset.)


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sure why the hell not, i can always do funky pong again. lol:biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Joust is possibly the best videogame made in the 1980s about guys riding orstiches and fighting over a lava pit
http://www.pnflashgames.com/module-pnFlashGames-display-id-94.phtml


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to reset it monthly and have a running list of high scores by month.

That way everyone has a shot. Then maybe there can be an annual run off for the uber winner by having the best players play eachother in a playoff or something.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Monthly might be a bit much. I think twice yearly would be cool though, 6 months of bragging rights seems a fair prize.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

six monthy or maybe even bi monthly may be better imo.


----------



## DaCruncha (Feb 4, 2008)

I vote yea. 

Some of those scores are just crazy, no way to beat.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

do we have any idea when this is going to happen?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> This poll will close on 05-14-2008 at 10:39 PM


Sometime after the poll close date. :wink:


----------



## vo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

*yep*

yep you should
did i vote to late? i have a bad time keeping track of dates


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

lol...if she uses yur account so much jez, get her to make her own, we'd have another member hahaha


----------



## heretical_heretic (May 14, 2008)

*suppose*

i suppose you could coz tht score on power driver v.1 is beginning to bug me:grin:


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

oi jezlad when are you reseting it?

Please remember to use whole words whenever possible. We do not charge by the letter here at Heresy -G
sorry i was in msn mode


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As soon as he has time, I'm sure.

We've been busy making the leap to the dedicated server recently.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going to reset the scores the same time we upgrade to vbulletin 3.7.

In a few weeks.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

Thanks :biggrin:. sorry i was a bit ratie on the last post:blush:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It happens...in retrospect, I probably should have stuck a smiley in there so it didn't come off as harsh :grin:


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

It'll be good to have them reset I might even be able to get a high score


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

*sighs*  OK when are they going to be reset?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> I'm going to reset the scores the same time we upgrade to vbulletin 3.7.
> 
> In a few weeks.


I can't upgrade the site until I have the updated theme.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool there's going to be a new theme what's the theme going to be? Or am I going to have to wait?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It probably won;t look any different. It's just the latest version.

The thing is, our board's core software got an upgrade a while ago. We can't download that upgrade until we've upgraded all our *other* add-ons. Then we upgrade and re-install everything.

If we reinstall the arcade it will wipe the scores.

So there's no point in resetting the scores only to have the new ones lost a couple weeks later when the arcade gets reloaded.

So we aren't going to reset the scores until we update the core software. And we can't upload the core software til our vital add-ons are updated.

It's a pain in the ass, but it's being worked on.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

OK thanks for the info


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

when do you think you'll be done?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've reset the arcade scores, should give all the newer members a chance to compete and the old record holders a reason to replay the old games.

I'll also be adding new games over the next week.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

no!!!! it took me ages to get my high scores and i'm new here really, it's not impossible to beat someone elses score just because they're good at the game i have 16 top scores and i've been on heresy for 3 months its good to have a challenge to beat


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It was voted on 40 to 6. Can't argue with that!

Periodically resetting the scores will keep the games fresh.


----------

